# descibe your class opinions so far



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

my experience was ok, only one I really hate so far.

First was psychology, average class, while I was waiting some persistent lady was dead set on talking, she was about 35-40 since we were 30 minutes early, eventually that got me in a talking phase which another girl who was 25 came in and joined and it lasted till the room started to fill up 5 minutes before class, conversation was school related as always but yea, if people really put up an effort they can get me running my mouth like a normal person, it just rarely ever happens.

Second class, ugg, hate the teacher already, its interpersonal communication, when I signed up the adviser was going to put me into speech class but when I shrugged at the sound of the idea she got the message I don't like talking and put me in interpersonal communication, she said it was one on one mostly, I found out its lots of group work, class participation, as in talking part in class discussion is a large chunk of the grade so I will loose points for being quiet, and there is some projects I don't like, I am really dreading the mock interview we are doing for the "JCTC Crew", the job help division of the school. Did I mention she souned like a total ***** the whole time, like some evil kindergarder teacher you would only find in movies that I was almost convinced didn't really exists till now.

second day

math, just went over the syllabus, teacher loves to run her mouth and took the whole period to do it.

GE101, this was interesting, its intro to college, a newly mandatory prep class or something, first thing she did was introduce the purpose of the class and then she passed around a purple ball randomly to everyone in the class and asked for a name and interesting fact about oneself, she said if you wanted you could just say "no thank you", and I was the only one to say it, most people just said their name and job they had and the others would tell something tragic, like this one girl said she has been on her own since 15 and has 2 kids. After that we had to get in groups and come up with a definition for success, the we wrote them on papers attached to the walls and each person had to stand by the one they liked the most, they were pretty mushy things like "being able to accomplish you goals no matter what they are and doing what makes you happy", not thats its not true but still. So to sum up that class lets just say if an adviser told me I had to go there, and just gave me a room number and time, no name or reason, meaning I would have no clue what the class was about, I would have though someone must have thought they saw me crying in a dark corner threating to kill myself and reported it, because at the end it felt more like a depression therapy session rather than a class, at least it will be easy though.

intos are done and the real work begins tomorrow, now I can really see if all will go well.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh that makes for an interesting read, especially since I've got the same thing waiting for me in three weeks time (going back to school on September 8th).

You went to your class 30 minutes early?..something I'd never do because of what you went through.. wouldn't want to get stuck talking to someone for a half an hour :lol ...I'll be walking in with about 90 seconds to spare.

Math is always good.. it's black and white.. all numbers.. easy to blend in with the scenery in math class. Psychology, too (for me in my previous college stint, anyway - the class was quite big). 

"Interpersonal communication" - wow, the title alone sounds like a NIGHTMARE for an SA person. I'm glad I don't have that facing me... though I do have a "Human Relations" class to deal with, which I'm a little worried about as far as group work, etc. goes.

That GE101 course sounds pretty lame, something you'd expect in elementary school. I went through a similar course a few years ago - I don't see why post-secondary institutions put their students through those kinds of classes. I guess there are people out there who, despite making it to college, actually need to be taught those basics.

Three weeks to go.. Nervously looking forward to it..


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

> You went to your class 30 minutes early?..something I'd never do because of what you went through.. wouldn't want to get stuck talking to someone for a half an hour ...I'll be walking in with about 90 seconds to spare.


The idea of being stuck with a couple other early people is not as bad as being suddenly around 30 people in an instant. The real reason I go early is to get to school before most other people do, I only have my permit so I still get rides and it feels embarrassing at this age so I do my best to not get noticed.



> "Interpersonal communication" - wow, the title alone sounds like a NIGHTMARE for an SA person. I'm glad I don't have that facing me... though I do have a "Human Relations" class to deal with, which I'm a little worried about as far as group work, etc. goes.


good news, when going over the syllabus in that class the course mostly focuses on relationship communication, so it sounds like you have pretty much the same thing as me with a different name, as I don't think my school has a class called human relations. Guess we can share the chaos together.


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

Keep us posted!


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

well for psychology today we just took notes, I looked at sylabus togain and relized this is one of those classes where you do nothing but take notes all day and grades are exclusively from exams, bad because It means I cannot screw up on an exam since everything is on it but good because it means I won't have homework and other responsibilities in this class.

Interpersonal communication, my opinion hasn't changed much, just took notes and did some generic group work, I DO NOT like her idea of roll call, she calls for you name and then ask a question, today's question was what was the last movie you saw in a theater, it wasn't to bad, but if she continues to ask personal questions she is probably going to end up asking something I don't want to share and I am going to freeze up and look like an idiot, a question like "what is you favorite music"(hope it is never asked) which sounds innocent enough is something I just cannot share to a group of strangers, I don't even share with my family sometimes, still don't know about this so far. I can't drop because then I would loose my full time student thing, since I am doing minimum classes for full time status and I would loose a bunch of financial aide for going part time. Did I mention my financial aide went through, I have a total of about 9500, this semester was $1500( I paid for books), second should be about 2000 with books, so I am going to get a check for $5000 at the end of the year if I go through with this.


----------



## MissChocolateMilkshake (Jul 25, 2004)

Well I started Classes today also: 
My first class was a Marketing class. Its an 8am class, so I have to get up about 5:30 in the morning. Anyway the class has about 30 something adults, mostly international students. The Teacher is ok, we have to read the first chapter by Friday.

My Second Class was a Management class, which starts at 9:00am. The Teacher is ok, he likes to pick on people at the end of class. Basically ask them what did we cover, tell me the summary we learn today.Anyway, I have about 40 something adults in the class. We have to do Presentations in the class and group projects.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

ok, time for updates

MT120- I failed my first math quiz, its a quiz not a test so no biggie, and at the end of the semester she drops the 2 lowest scores so this one and my next lowest one is a freebee. I think I had a "test anxiety" attack, my brain just froze and I couldn't think, this has never happened before. I think I do understand most of it now, have a test next week and I hope I do good on it, I'm gonna actually try to look this stuff over and not just rush it in till the day before. 

GE101- this class is still boring as hell, and stupid, we primarily focus on motivation for success and that's in. last Thursday we had a list of excuses of why students failed a task and we had to come up with a statement that would have positive results, one of the questions was "I am to shy to ask questions in class" and one of the students answers was something like "get over it and ask anyways" I was secretly laughing to myself thinking "if only it was that easy".

Psychology- we take notes, and more notes and that it, all whole grade is based on 3 or 4 tests, at least we don't have homework. I still don't know anything and its been going in one ear and out the other. I will have to actually study before the test and take the first test before I can get a feel of how hard it will be. My history class last year was set up just like this, all notes and tests and I got a A so I have a little hope.

Interpersonal communications- good because there is little homework, if any, we do group work which gets us participation, take notes for quizes and tests, haven't had any yet though. She does ask us a question each day for roll call. First was last movie you saw, second was whats your favorite tv show, third was whats your major, I think that is it, not sure. It will be dumb luck if she doesn't ask something that crosses the line with what I can openly share, I am really fearing that mock interview we are suppose to be doing latter this year.


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Now that I've been to all my classes...

Russian 121 - I'm really enjoying learning everything, and it's good we have a native-speaking teacher. She's condescending, though, and sometimes her assignments are ridiculous. For example, I have to drive all the way back to campus on Monday (Labor Day) to make a poster with a group. We've also had to take a picture of ourselves with a birch tree on campus. She calls on people to answer questions, but when it's a language, it doesn't really bother me. In any other class, I can't do it.

French 331 - It sucks that we always have to get with a group, but the class will be pretty easy. Everyone has to give a 15-minute presentation with a partner at some point in the class. Mine's going to be in October, so I have plenty of time to worry about it. We can't read off of a paper. 

English 310 - None of the grade is participation, so I'm not worried at all. I had to keep a poker face when the teacher first walked in. The professor's an effeminate guy who's extremely skinny, has a bowl cut hairstyle, a bow tie and thick, tortoiseshell glasses.

English 311 - This class is difficult. The readings are sometimes interesting (it's early American literature), but really hard. We were assigned teams that we'll have the whole semester. The teams are supposed to discuss the readings, and eventually we'll have to grade each other. At least there are no presentations.

Math 105 - It's as easy as I expected. The teacher obviously thinks the class is jokingly easy as well, and we get out half an hour earlier than is scheduled.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

I see you really love language classes, I couldn't handle two forgein languages, I took spanish in high school and hated it, though I didn't really like spanish in the first place. I hope I am done with english, english 102 did it for me. **** that annoying teaching who could write me an essay on everything I did wrong no matter what you wrote.


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

My schedule sucks and I already hate Speech 101. I haven't gone to any of my other classes as of yet. But I'm not looking forward to any of them. It seems like college is going to be a drag.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Fr 303 - I missed two days of this class and my original teacher dropped me. That *****. This class seems fine though, my new teacher is a whole lot nicer. It's really intensive on speaking in French, which has forced me to actually learn the language for once.

Latin 321 - Last year, I was one of the kids who'd just moved up from 200 level. But I'm still convinced that I was put in 200 level by a terrible mistake, so I caught on quickly. Anyway, last year it was mostly students who'd been in 300 level Latin before, so translation went quickly. This year, it's mostly students who moved up from 200 level. Incredibly frustrating. We go at a snail's pace. They don't know their grammar. Well, they know their grammar, it's just that they don't know the application of their grammar. And two weeks later, they haven't gotten any better. So there's three people in the class who can translate at the level expected.

Greek 321 - I am the only person in this class. Holy Christ. It meets in the teacher's office. Because I'm the only one in it, I cannot miss class, the teacher gets really, really mad. I also must translate the correct amount. And it's haaaard. But at least the teacher is really trying to be nice to me.

AH 320 - Greek Architecture. Thank God the head of the classics department teaches this, otherwise I'd already be failed or kicked out. The subject is fascinating, really, but I just find it so hard to drag myself out of bed on a Tuesday or Thursday (university sleep in days) to go to a 9 AM lecture about architecture.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

bezoomny said:


> Greek 321 - I am the only person in this class. Holy Christ.


That's the first time I've heard of that (having only one student in a "class"). Interesting. I'd hope the teacher is at least a little comfortable to be around.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Just Lurking said:


> That's the first time I've heard of that (having only one student in a "class"). Interesting. I'd hope the teacher is at least a little comfortable to be around.


It's really common for 300-level Greek. The only people who actually take Greek in the first place are classics majors, of which we might have 20. And they never take it until they're seniors or something, which seems really useless to me - you take 101 and 102 and then you're out of college, never to encounter Greek again (on the very rare occasion that a classics major here will actually go to grad school for classics, it's usually for Latin only). I started up with Greek freshman year, which is really atypical (so I've had 101, 102, 201, 202 and now 321).

And I got stuck with the most strict and demanding classics professor of them all. The worst possible choice. Guh.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

> I missed two days of this class and my original teacher dropped me.


2 days is harsh, my evil English 102 teacher would automatically drop a student after 6 absences and I thought that was bad, if the student really knows what they are doing they could probably miss alot and still do decent.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

For college, I am currently studying Geography, politics, english literature and economics.

I've only been there 4 days but I am stuggling with everythign except perhaps english literature.

Geography - at GCSE level I had already found it extremely boring and also, some what difficult - the only reason why I am doing it at A-level was because I couldn't think of anything else to pick. I feel like an idiot in all my class - everyone here is just so damn smart. 
Today I had a lesson and I hardly knew what anything was - isoline what? triangle graphs? compound bar graphs? 1 and 2 standard deviation? kite graphs?!?! why the hell is there maths stuff in geography anyway? 
I was thinking of dropping it for psychology but I'm afraid of people finding out things about me which I don't want anyone to know...And plus it's a "softie" subject as well...

Politics - I am currently not liking it - my teacher speaks at about a million miles a second and it's just event after event after event. I am finding it extremely difficult to take in what she is saying (I find it difficult to listen and learn - I'm more of a reader-learner). Again, I feel like a complete idiot - it seems like everyone else is taking in what she is saying except for me. And worst of all, it seems you have to remember loads of dates for politics whioch I suck at big time so if anyone has any tips on how to remember dates, please share :|.

Economics - Again, I am raelly struggling. I really hate lecturer style teaching (no idea how I am going to cope at university).

My english literature class isn't too bad (I can understand what is going on anyway at least).

A levels is gonna be hell. I have had more homework in 3 days than I have had in an entire year at my secondary school (and that's hardly any exaggeration). Actually, I think the journey to and from college might kill me before - one hour to and from college every damn day is just...hard.
At college, we move through things so quickly, it's very hard to grasp things so I guess this is what you are meant to do during "study time" (recap).


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

my classes are ok. my teachers are all excellent, but i made sure of that on ratemyprofessors.com. however i am just overwhelmed with my classes and its the first day. im taking a trig/college algebra class, a gen chem 1 class with a lab component, and a gen bio 2 class with a lab. i am not a strong math student and i am anxious about this trig class cause i never took trig in highschool. also the math class has 3 group projects...oh great... and the biology has a powerpoint presentation. and in the biology presentatrion your students give your presentation a grade. i am not well liked by kids my own age so i hate those presentations. i bet theyll give me a bad grade. also i suck at projects. but as usual my goal is to get A'S in all of my classes and i will try my hardest, even though id be lucky top get c's. but i say this every semester and somehow get a's/ probably due to having no life and devoting time to school, because i sure as hell am not smart enough to get the a's that i am also getting.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

update time

Got an 84% on my first math test, was expecting upper 90s but I made some stupidly obvious mistakes with my signs. She goes by the 10 point scale though so its still a B.

My psychology test and Communications test is next week, not looking forward to it at all.

Today in GE101, there was a whole discussion going on with the classmates today, it was about your expectancy to achieve goals, people said many things, one guys goal was to buy a house by the age of 21, it started a big argument and then he changed it to 24, and one girl yelled out in disapproval of living with your parents at that age. There were so many people I had no opinion of just coming out and saying things that made me feel really behind or something, it was just speak when you wanted if you wanted, not go around the class, but alot of people jumped in. Even the shy people, who are few and far between, aren't what you think them to be.

On a completely different note, I swear half the girls in my school have kids. I am sitting waiting for the teacher to arrive most the time, and every other girl, and I mean people who look fresh out of high school, end up talking about their 5 month old or whatever they have. If they don't have a kid, then one of their friends always does. Whats up with this, is Kentucky a state where you start making babies when you graduate high school because it certainly seems like it.

I am so glad I found this site, I don't even want to know what I would feel if I didn't know I wasn't the only "truley" shy person in the world. I also envy those who go to large universites and there is to many people for class to get personal. I really though if I had these 20-30 classrooms sizes I might find something, couldn't be farther from the truth.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

kenny87 said:


> update time
> 
> Got an 84% on my first math test, was expecting upper 90s but I made some stupidly obvious mistakes with my signs. She goes by the 10 point scale though so its still a B.
> 
> ...


lol, I like the way you write. The class definitely seems to have interesting personalities.


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi Kenny thanks for the update! Keep updating!


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

2 weeks in, I found that politics was just not how I thought it to be/the teacher was just rubbish so I have managed to drop ot to pyschology which hopefully should be a lot better - 2 lessons in and I'm doing pretty good and managed to catch up very nicely (even contributing a little in class )...Perhaps this is why it is called a soft subject?
I delete what I said about people understanding my Politics teacher - it turns out everyone was just nodding along to all the crap she spouts out.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

I've already finished my bachelor's. I'm just taking one class at a community college this semester to occupy my time, History of the US until 1877. It's okay. Most people think it's monotonous, but I think it's okay. Besides, the teacher is hot in a very dorky way, which is pretty much exactly what my type of girl is, haha.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I lucked out with my teacher's. Third year is a charm.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

got an 35/40 on my psychology test, studied like crazy for it so I am happy, 3 more to go, I got that back like a week ago.

I hate my ge101 teacher, in our journal we had to write our own eulogy( a speach given at your death) as a means to reflect on our life accommplishments up to now that we would want to be remembered. Mine was mostly school stuff, as I don't have any real accomplishments. We turn them all in, there is like 18 people in the class, she randomly picks four of them to read out loud, guess what, one was mine, fortunatly for me I mentioned in my eulogy halfway down how I probably didn't want many people to know about my private life and she got the hint and said "ok this person prefers to keep his private life secret, I'll have to be careful" and just selects a few lines afterwords to talk about. No one could figure out who it was, except the mexican guy sitting next to me who starting pointing almost right away, can't hide my anxiety when you are up reading about me in public. Part of the game was to remain calm and let the class guess the person after she was finished. She appoligized for reading it afterwords, I just stared at her, agerly of course.

on a side note, I am now going to tennesse till sunday for my grandmas sisters birthday, to be in a place without internet access and in a trailer with no space to myself, its going to be so exciting(sarcasm for those who don't get it).


----------



## DitzyDreamer (Jun 10, 2008)

Wow! I didn't know that there would be SO many other people taking two languages. Keep up the good work.

Chinese 101- I like the class, and it was rather easy until just now. A week and a half into the class and they've already made it extremely hard. The audio tapes go way too fast, to the point where I am having a hard time studying and reviewing the material. I've been at it for almost two hours, and I've had it. 

Communications 101- They say that this is an "easy, no-brainer course" (including the teacher). The class bores the hell out of me, and it put me to sleep. I like the professor, but he is too monotone, and his jokes are lame. Comm 101= meh.

Humanities Survey 100- The class is just one of those classes that all freshmen are required to take (it is only one credit hour). I hate being forced to do all these extraneous work though. It is annoying.

Spanish 103.66- Again, it is ok, but too much busy work. The teacher SAYS that if we do all that is asked, we will be fluent by the end of the quarter. Complete B.S. I've been taking Spanish for now six years, and the only real way to become fluent is to actually go to an all-Spanish speaking country and immerse yourself. Taking 48 minutes worth of Spanish everyday is not going to make one fluent. Not at all.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

I got my 2nd math test back and got a 47%, which was expected since it was hard and I didn't know alot of it. We start completely new material afterwards though and it seems alot easier so I'm not doomed I think.

I did my first ever presentation last week, I had to make a 3-d copy of the pyramid of sucess and present it, and turn in(but not present) a 2 page paper on it. Got an 89%. On my project there are 5 categories its graded on, and each category has a check box for 2,4,8, or 11 points. I got three 11's and two 8's. One of my eights was oral presentation, it basically says "prepared and spoke well but not comfortable and little enthusiasm." then she wrote right below it "I know its hard for you". First time any teacher has acknowledged I have a hard time with talking. In high school they pass off being quite as just good behavior and when conference time came they would say "I wish I had more like him".

I've also got a mock interview coming up for communications, I'm terrified.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

> I took Spanish for three years in High school and hated it


that's exactly how long I took mine, first year was ok and pretty easy, then after that it just felt like a chore and I was just working to get the grade and get out.


----------



## Sydney s (Oct 1, 2009)

German 101
Speech 201
Art history 250
Classical mythology 250

Speech sucks because the teacher makes it tedious. There's a ton of material, she's a hard grader, and she's butt hurt if you don't participate a lot. I participate, but apparently not enough. The theories are interesting, but she takes a required gen. ed class far too seriously.


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

Undeclared Major-

Sociology 101- The first day I loved the class. He gave us these outlines of what we'd be talking about to "wet our appetite" as he said, and I was very enthused. Well, I haven't eaten anything yet, and I've lost my appetite. He is a very nice man, he truly is, but he is so, so boring. The class is small, which would be great for class discussions, but all he does is express his opinion and move in to the next topic.

Intro to Lit- I love my professor. She is so lovely! She likes Robert Frost and The Office. I think that gives her a lot of personality. Going to her class is like going to a book club. The negative part, however, is that that is all there is to it. We go to class and talk about what we've read. She never enlightens us with deeper information. I also feel that I'm not progressing as a writer because she's too consistent with her grading. Everything is a check plus for her. It makes her even more lovely, but it makes me feel cheated out of a good education.

French 101- My passion is Italian, so I feel nothingness towards this class. In the career path I want to lead, however, this language is very important. Italian is not, so I have to suck up the french.

(Required class) Memoir- We study memoirs. It is my favorite class. I hated it at first because it took so much of my time, but now I feel that this is the reason why I love it so much. It also challenges me to think outside the box. We also read some pretty awesome books.


----------

